# how to set karaoke on onkyo 507



## chienx (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi
I got onkyo 507 amp, and Jamo s608 system 5.1 system with sub.
Now i am considering to connect a dvd player with mic function to the amp, and use it for karaoke purpose. However i tried:

-hdmi out from dvd player to amp hdmi in, and connect both red and white cable from dvdplayer to amp. 
- remove hdmi, connect all three red, white and yellow direct from dvd player to amp( but no picture shows)

both also i cannot hear my voice from mic... how?? and i tried to change the mode to mono from amp, still cannot work.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Please post the make on model of your DVD/Karaoke player, and include a link to the manual, if you have one.


----------



## chienx (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/products/42/84/222/DV-220KV-K/index.html

this is the model of the dvd player..


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm afraid the manual linked doesn't offer much information on the Karaoke mode. Do you have the manual that came with it? It seems that there must be a setting for adjusting the karaoke mic level.


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Do you have a mixer for the mics or how exactly are you connecting the mic.


----------

